# Need manual for a Craftsman 315.244750



## vcaruso (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just joined the forum ... 
I recently purchased a used craftsman router plus table ... nothing fancy ... I'm a newbie to woodworking. I'm looking for the manual to familerize myself with this tool.

Thanks,

Vic


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Vic!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Vic,

I can't find a specific craftsman manual for your machine. Depending on how old it is, it might be made by Ryobi, and maybe you could find a generic Ryobi manual.

For basic safety, operation, and adjustment instruction, there are a lot of great router books available by Bill Hylton, Patrick Spielman and others that are the owners manuals that "should" have come with routers.


----------



## packrat001 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a new Craftsman 28140 ROUTER TABLE that was missing the manual. Does anyone know how this can be looked up on the Sears Parts site? It has NO 3-digit prefix like Craftsman power tools, and the site doesn't recognize the MODEL NUMBER 28140.
Any suggestions?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## doreme (Nov 7, 2010)

packrat001 said:


> I have a new Craftsman 28140 ROUTER TABLE that was missing the manual. Does anyone know how this can be looked up on the Sears Parts site? It has NO 3-digit prefix like Craftsman power tools, and the site doesn't recognize the MODEL NUMBER 28140.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks!!!!


Note this is a Skil Router Table. Just been labeled as Craftsman.


----------



## BSavage (Dec 3, 2015)

vcaruso said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just joined the forum ...
> I recently purchased a used craftsman router plus table ... nothing fancy ... I'm a newbie to woodworking. I'm looking for the manual to familerize myself with this tool.
> ...


Have instruction book in English and French. You can have the French version if it is of any value. Could go to library and get copy made.
Brian


----------



## Zydecopete (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a Sears Craftsman router, model no; 315.244750. 

Can this router be changed over to accommodate 1/2" bits? It currently uses 1/4" size.

Regards,
Peter Warcholyk


----------

